# Market Survey - Lower Priced Charters on Refitted Boats?



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I''ve completely re-rigged and idiot proofed a Bristol 35 Yawl and a Pearson 10M. I might get another 10M. I''m considering, but not committing, chartering these out at something like half of what you''d pay for a Hunter 376 ($3990 in season) here in St. Thomas/St. John. I''d need to find out the ins and outs of going to the BVI (licenses for the charterboat, etc.). There doesn''t seem to be any access to lower-end charters otherwise. I also have an Endeavor 40 I might add to the mix, and maybe another Pearson 10M. Renting the boats (well, the 10M''s) for racing in the Rolex or BVI Regattas might also be considered. Charterer would have to provide a good resume, of course. Solid standing and completely replace running rigging, LP cooking, barbecues, safety gear, etc. No windlasses, but Fortress primaries. NOT beaters. Awlgripped and ready to cruise. Also have a chase boat if something ****s up, which it shouldn''t from the perspective of the boat. Thoughts??


----------

